
Ask HN: How much you want for reviewing 200 lines of the code as an expert?﻿ - ipselon
1. $10 - $50<p>2. $50 - $100<p>3. $100 - $300<p>4. $300 - $500<p>5. &gt; $500<p>Mostly the question is related to JavaScript, React, Angular (Web devs).<p>But feel free to mention your language as well.<p>Thanks for the answer!
======
DamonHD
Depends what the code is in (environment and language) and what it is for:
nuclear or medical safety at the top end, CSS for a blog at the bottom.

------
mattbgates
Heh.. doing something like this used to be my full-time job. I'd have to fix
bugs of old developers. What I got paid and what I should've gotten paid is
probably why I am no longer working there.

------
Clyde81
Don't think is possible to give a right answer, it depends on the context of
the problem, 200 lines for a html generation script is one thing, different if
it deals with more complex stuff (let' say algorithm or low level stuffs)

~~~
ipselon
Yeah, you are right. That's why you may mention in the answer in what language
you are the expert.

------
skylark
If it's a one-off thing, probably $200 per hour. I don't suspect 200 lines of
front end code would take a full hour to review unless you're doing something
far out of the ordinary.

------
bjourne
If it is free software, I'd do it for free. If it's commercial, I would want
$100/hr. So perhaps $200-400 if it is very hairy code.

------
solomatov
It highly depends on the complexity of the code. The most reasonable way is
work by hour not by lines of code.

------
scalesolved
A true expert should be easily charging option 5, I find the term expert is
thrown around too easily.

------
quickthrower2
I'd spend an hour and ask $100

------
blake8086
I could do $50.

